# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Po të ishte Forumi Sh. nje kafe bar?.....

## drague

me cilin antar do kishit deshire te uleshit ne tavoline??

me erdhi kjo ide!!! ...po pi nje birre vetem :shkelje syri:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Ah drague e di qe s'e ke keq me kete kafe, edhe se ne kete ore do na lesh cik pa gjume...

Ka disa anetare, por nje kafe te mire do e pija me xhuxhumakun, edhe se do me dilte prej hundesh se me ben per te qesh.

----------


## toni007

> me cilin antar do kishit deshire te uleshit ne tavoline??
> 
> me erdhi kjo ide!!! ...po pi nje birre vetem


me tetovaren da pija nje kafe

----------


## FierAkja143

do vija ne nje bar tjeter lol

----------


## King_Arthur

> me cilin antar do kishit deshire te uleshit ne tavoline??
> 
> me erdhi kjo ide!!! ...po pi nje birre vetem




ne fakt jane shume . por po them dhe une nje emer, me elena

----------


## drague

si shkes profesionist qe jam duhet ti memorizoj keto postimet.

----------


## pa-emer

asnje 
nuk njof askend

----------


## FierAkja143

Po te jem me te fejuarin ne Tirane ndo nje here apollyon dhe te shikoj ndo nje tullac te gjat te ulur me ndo nje kafene do ti dergoj ndo nje embelsire nga ana jon lol  :perqeshje:  ishalla je ti se do me ven leket dem lol

----------


## drague

tani, qe thoni ju......... po te isha beqar do beja nje tavoline shume te larmishme.

----------


## elsaa

> tani, qe thoni ju......... po te isha beqar do beja nje tavoline shume te larmishme.


Po une do kisha ndonje vend tek ajo tavolina  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

> Po une do kisha ndonje vend tek ajo tavolina


do te majsha n'pren  :shkelje syri:

----------


## noel*

> tani, qe thoni ju......... po te isha beqar do beja nje tavoline shume te larmishme.


C'a vetem nje tavoline eee...bashkoi nja dy a tre, se zene me shume  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## elsaa

> do te majsha n'pren


ne preher jo se do te thyeja kockat  :ngerdheshje:  po du venin e pare ne balle te oxhakut . lol

----------


## Linda5

> *ne preher jo se do te thyeja kockat*  po du venin e pare ne balle te oxhakut . lol


 :uahaha:  :uahaha:  :uahaha: 

*Hajde plako na nxirr ndonji pije tani se kafe nuk dum ,dhe mundsisht ke tavolina e par mu me elssen*   ; )

----------


## elsaa

> Kte noel* me shalet 3 metra e gjyse, na e vini ne krye te tavolines. lol


e mo mire spo ta prish dal une nga fundi , vetem se duhen nja dy jastike mbi karriken qe te dukem edhe une  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

> *Hajde plako na nxirr ndonji pije tani se kafe nuk dum ,dhe mundsisht ke tavolina e par mu me elssen*   ; )


kush tha qe shesim kafe.

dini me lexu shqip??

per primo tavolin burrash.

xhuxhu
apollyon
baba(rrnoft)
landi
i kom harru emrat e pijedashsve

----------


## Adaes

Hej ku eshte tavolina e gocave pijanece???... Aty me keni mu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda5

> kush tha qe shesim kafe.
> 
> dini me lexu shqip??
> 
> per primo tavolin burrash.
> 
> xhuxhu
> apollyon
> baba(rrnoft)
> ...


*Po kjo çfar esht plako 

 Po të ishte Forumi Sh. nje kafe bar?.....

Hajt leni llafet dhe na boj dhe tavolinen ton (me ne femnat) pijedashese ,po mos na vej me ato qe se majn pijen*   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Adaes

> *Po kjo çfar esht plako 
> 
>  Po të ishte Forumi Sh. nje kafe bar?.....
> 
> Hajt leni llafet dhe na boj dhe tavolinen ton (me ne femnat) pijedashese ,po mos na vej me ato qe se majn pijen*


Jooooo ato qe dehen qe me pijen e pare dhe pjesen tjeter e kalojne ne banjo si dume ne tavoline  :perqeshje:

----------


## *suada*

Drague e gezofsh barin  :perqeshje: 

Tani jam ulur ne tavoline me Linden dhe Elsen. Kush eshte kamerier?  :pa dhembe:

----------

